# OMG, I got my Hyatt Exchange!!!!!



## cdziuba (Dec 10, 2013)

I am thrilled!  I had an ongoing search for a while using a Trapp Lodge Week 22, and just pulled:

Hyatt High Sierra Lodge
HSL

Unit: 2123 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 21

Sat, May 24, 2014
Sat, May 31, 2014 


I am over the moon, and thank all on this forum for their guidance and posts.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice.   Contests. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2013)

This is a beautiful resort and area.  Be aware that this time of year can be very cold in Tahoe - snow is even possible.  Go prepared for cold weather.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 10, 2013)

cdziuba said:


> I am thrilled!  I had an ongoing search for a while using a Trapp Lodge Week 22, and just pulled:



I also have a Trapp Lodge week 22 deposited right now, and although I haven't put in an ongoing search yet I'm very pleased with what it can pull.  I've been very happy with the floating Trapp week as a trader since I bought in on ebay for $500 several years ago, and even happier with the ACs that II gives for depositing it.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 10, 2013)

To the original poster: did you toss this back? II shows another week available for the same time period.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 10, 2013)

Just shows you that ongoing searches work especially with II.


----------



## cdziuba (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm all confirmed, got great flights under $400 each from NJ, and booked my car.  Are there more weeks online?  Wow.  I love the Hyatts.  I am so pleased with my Trapp trading power.  It's just a gem.


----------



## lizap (Dec 12, 2013)

Not to dampen your excitement, please be aware that HHS is undergoing fairly extensive renovation (tubs are being removed from bedrooms and bathrooms are being renovated) during 2014, which may account for some of the a availability.  I own there and am skipping next year for that reason.  In any regard, it's a great property and I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## cdziuba (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, I'm aware of that.  Do you have any suggestions for which floor/building to request?  We like it quiet, so I was thinking top floor.  Are there 2 or 3 floors?


----------



## lizap (Dec 13, 2013)

There are three floors.  We own a unit on the top floor- they have vaulted ceilings.  Where you want to be on the property really is a matter of personal preference.  




cdziuba said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that.  Do you have any suggestions for which floor/building to request?  We like it quiet, so I was thinking top floor.  Are there 2 or 3 floors?


----------



## chriskre (Dec 13, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Nice.   Contests.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



LOL, this was supposed to say Congrats.
Gotta love that stupid auto correct.  NOT.


----------



## cdziuba (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks, I'm still so thrilled to be going to Tahoe.


----------



## Steve (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Carol,

It is great to see you posting on TUG.  Congratulations on your exchange to the Hyatt at Lake Tahoe.  When we visited a few years ago, we stayed at the Marriott at South Lake Tahoe.  We visited the Hyatt at Incline Village, though, and it is in a beautiful location.  It is quieter and more scenic than the area around the Marriott.

Have a wonderful trip!  (And a Merry Christmas!)

Steve


----------



## cdziuba (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Steve.  Lots of life changes in the past few years...our youngest started at NYU, we downsized to a condo, and we're enjoying life at a slightly different pace.  Still loving owning a timeshare and looking for exchanges.


----------



## benyu2010 (Dec 17, 2013)

cdziuba said:


> I am thrilled!  I had an ongoing search for a while using a Trapp Lodge Week 22, and just pulled:
> 
> Hyatt High Sierra Lodge
> HSL
> ...



Congrats!!!! I tried to pull both after sighting post, but gone...glad another tugged got them..


----------



## cdziuba (Dec 17, 2013)

There are 2 Hyatt High Sierra online right now:


Hyatt High Sierra Lodge
Incline Village , NV , USA
HSL

Resort Details & Photos

May 24 2014 - May 31 2014
2 6 8

May 31 2014 - Jun 07 2014
2 6 8


----------

